# A bunch of (modern) LIPs



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LIP's story :





LIP (company) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





(Those are not "real" LIP - All made after 1974 ; they're supplied with magazine subscriptions)



















LIP current line :





Lip watches for men







www.lip.fr


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pieces, great pics. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


>


I like that tank model a lot. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Nice pieces, great pics. :-!


Thx BenL&#8230; I have them for quite a time, one of my uncle gave them to me when he left France for the Baléares last year :-d



kiwidj said:


> I like that tank model a lot. :-!


Thanks Kiwi. They're rather good-looking, even if they're just cheap chinese quartz watches&#8230; LIP's current "regular" line has interesting reissues of their famous 70s' models&#8230;


















































































and many more :roll:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow those first few are definitely different.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Wow those first few are definitely different.


Yeah... actually, I'm in trouble looking at those :-|

I didn't feel "_the itch_" for weeks, and now... I feel dangerously attracted to the black Mach 2000 LED o|



















I can have it for 155€ :think:

I don't have a LED watch (though I want one since the begining of the 70s' :-d ) and they're the only quartz watches I'd still consider buying nowadays :think:

or maybe this one but it's only 35mm...










Dang. I think I'm gonna fall VERY SOON for the Mach 2000 :rodekaart o|

Must... resist... o| o| o|


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*







*

*ORDERED* :-|

o| o| o| o| o| o| o|

:rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart

I'm pathetic.



Reno said:


> Yeah... actually, I'm in trouble looking at those :-|
> 
> I didn't feel "_the itch_" for weeks, and now... I feel dangerously attracted to the black Mach 2000 LED o|
> 
> ...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*LIP Mach 2000 LED*

IT'S THERE !! 

I'll post pictures tonight in the "Digital" subforum 

I can't wait to be back from work !!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: LIP Mach 2000 LED*



Reno said:


> IT'S THERE !!
> 
> I'll post pictures tonight in the "Digital" subforum
> 
> I can't wait to be back from work !!!


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing your pics. I know they'll be goodies. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: LIP Mach 2000 LED*



kiwidj said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing your pics. I know they'll be goodies. :-!


:thanks mate

I just wonder how I'll be able to take a pic of the LED "on"... :think:

My father told me it disappears nearly immediately after being activated :think:

In the worst case, I guess I'll keep my finger on it while taking the pic :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*PICS !!! - LIP Mach 2000 LED*

Pics & mini-review here :

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2042707#post2042707



Reno said:


> IT'S THERE !!
> 
> I'll post pictures tonight in the "Digital" subforum
> 
> I can't wait to be back from work !!!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

:-d you just cant help yourself can you Reno!? ;-)

nice pickup homie. your an addict to the fullest!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> :-d you just cant help yourself can you Reno!? ;-)
> 
> nice pickup homie. your an addict to the fullest!


Thanks mate :-d

 no, I guess I can't help it.

I've just realized something with this one : this hobby will NEVER stop.

I was absolutely CERTAIN I'd never buy another _quartz_ watch... I just never thought about the LED option (which, of course, is consubstantial to quartz)...

One watch after another...
There's always something _different_, something I've never thought of :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Resurrection - "Swiss" Tank*

I put a new battery, and the watch is back to life :-d













































































































An old faux lizard strap, _et voilà_ !









The movement&#8230;









Swiss parts  movement China ? :-x wtf ?









EDIT : Prestige Time Co. ->
Prestige Time Co Ltd - Company Home - Hong Kong

On the wrist&#8230; a nice little watch ^_^


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Resurrection - "Swiss" Tank*

I cannot wait to see my Swiss made Ronda quartz chrono again.:-d The sapphire crystal had to be replaced with a mineral crystal due to a assembling failure. The replacement of a sapphire crystal would have eceeded the price of the watch by nearly 100%.:-s

It was a Ebay bargain for just 53,00 €, Sapphire crystal, IPB coating and 30ATM included.:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Resurrection - "Swiss" Tank*



chrisbo28 said:


> I cannot wait to see my Swiss made Ronda quartz chrono again.:-d The sapphire crystal had to be replaced with a mineral crystal due to a assembling failure. The replacement of a sapphire crystal would have eceeded the price of the watch by nearly 100%.:-s
> 
> It was a Ebay bargain for just 53,00 €, Sapphire crystal, IPB coating and 30ATM included.:-!


Always the problem with those inexpensive watches ;-) To fix or not to fix ? :think:

Well, I'm bringing some of those back to life with fresh batteries&#8230; those two will be next in line :









I especially like this _TANK_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*LIP* TANK (VD54 Seiko Chronograph)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Inside the LIP Tank chronograph - VD54 module*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tank VD54 Chrono*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Miyota OS30 chronograph*

Now it's the turn of this one, a pilot-style chronograph&#8230;









Let's see what we find inside :think:



















MIYOTA *OS30* :think:




































The new battery&#8230;


















Compared to the VD54, this module is a "real" chronograph.

By this I mean the central hand is for the chrono second (currently running), the regular second hand is at the 6h subdial&#8230; much handier IMO |>


















The 12h subdial is for the MINUTES of the chrono ;
The 9h subdial is for the HOURS of the chrono ;
The 6h subdial is for the regular second.




































The bracelet comes from another LIP quartz VD54 chrono ; it has folded links ; the endlinks are different than the regular endlinks on bracelets : they are less "curved", almost straight.
































































Chrono *stopped* (both central second hand + minutes hand @ 12h + hour hand @ 9h are aligned)



























Another nice little watch resurrected for the price of a cheap battery :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pilot VD54*

Very similar to the previous model with Miyota, another VD54 model&#8230;



















The VD54 module :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Tank Chrono on Piero Magli bracelet*


----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Pilot VD54*

Nice watches, I never heard of this brand, do you have more information about them?

Thanks my friend


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Pilot VD54*



Oliv said:


> Nice watches, I never heard of this brand, do you have more information about them?
> 
> Thanks my friend


Here is a link to LIP official website : Lip Watches | History

The watches : Lip Watches | All the Lip watches in a blink | Search by filters

I personally own the Mach 2000 *LED* reedition :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/lip-mach-2000-led-277451-post3672331.html#post3672331

All the LIPs on this thread are _subscription watches_ though (gifts with magazines) ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Quartz 'lip' Tank • Milanese bracelet*





























Chinese movement, _swiss parts_ :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Quartz 'lip' Tank • Milanese bracelet*

Nice photo's Reno, I really like the brand. Especially the old watches. They sure knew/know what they are doing!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Quartz 'lip' Tank • Milanese bracelet*



Bidle said:


> Nice photo's Reno, I really like the brand. Especially the old watches. They sure knew/know what they are doing!


Thanks Bidle&#8230; the company's history is great indeed. What they need now is a proper _in-house_ movement. 
And drop the quartz :-x


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip Tank chrono • Gray leather strap*























VD54B module :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip "Tank" FE • Brown leather strap*





























This one is older, it runs on a *FRANCE ÉBAUCHES* module&#8230; must be from the 80s'&#8230; :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip Chrono VD54 • ZRC rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*LIP Tank • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip Chrono OS30 • OEM bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip Chrono VD54 • White rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'lip' chrono silver dial • VD54B*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'TANK' #80225 • Expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip Chrono VD54 • Blue Perlon*


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice watches and nice pictures. Thank you. My pick would be the VD54B


----------



## dontbelievejustwatch (May 20, 2017)

*Re: LIP Mach 2000 LED*

pretty cool


----------



## DateJustAGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Lol, they look nice. No regrets, I guess.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'silver chrono' • [Orange & Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'Tank' chrono (VD54B)*


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Re: lip 'Tank' chrono (VD54B)*



Reno said:


>


That's an awesome piece


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

This is my only LIP - a bit of a different feel from the ones I see here!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mrcopps said:


> This is my only LIP - a bit of a different feel from the ones I see here!
> 
> View attachment 12524773


Cool :-!

I have the automatic version 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-type-754852.html


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip quartz 'silver' chronograph*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip quartz 'silver' chronograph • Sailcloth style PU strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip quartz 'silver' chronograph • ZRC rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip TANK Chrono (SIIO VD54B) • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Polished bracelet*


----------

